# Greatest female producers (Working Line only please)



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

The title says it all. I am curious to know opinions on the greatest female producers. I am trying to gain as much information on pedigrees as possible. I know a few of the more famous dogs, but I am looking for some of the "unknowns". Thanks for your help!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This has the potential to be a very interesting thread.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I will put my '2 cents' into the Wildhaus foundation bitch Ira. She produced several generations of sound, healthy, long lived dogs....even though there weren't tons of litters, the ones that she and her daughters have had are proof of her greatness. I have two of Ira's grandsons and her influence is evident, even with the outcrosses. She did her thing, and did it well.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I nominate Queen vom Revolutionsküppel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anita Auto Dam
Anita Auto Dam


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You didn't say if you are looking for modern females or ones that influenced the breed. There are more, but these are off the top of my head. 

Seffe vom Busecker Schloß

Afra vom Stoppenberger Land

Askia vom Froschgraben

Quaste von Ankenrütt

Juma vom Petze

Ira vom Jägermeister

Umsa vom Bungalow

Ira vom Körbelbach


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Noditha vom Teufelsgrund

Aline von der Mohnwiese

Fina vom Hainpark


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Females that influenced the breed as well as up and coming. Thanks for the posts so far. Lets keep those names coming!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Connie vom Körnerplatz


----------



## KentsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

Past:

Ruth van 't Leefdaalhof

Mary vom Haus Pixner

Present:
Yucca von der Mohnwiese

Jawa Aritar Bastet


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mira haus Iris 

Dina Clausberg

Blacky Gleisdreieck

Inka Itztal (Quicke)

chosen because these females take you back to the founding MOTHERS of the breed -- the deep herding genetics

I'll think of others


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Connie vom Körnerplatz


Can you explain your choice?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> Can you explain your choice?


She was the dam of Tyson von der Schiffslache; she produced some hard dogs and is behind many strong dogs, Staatsmacht, Brandevoort, Klidkova, vd Teufelskehle to name some. Connie's blood produced a tremendous amount of sportiness, Connie's line influences from generations back and is quite strong. She was a great producer and produced better than herself. Connie can be found both in high level Czech dogs and West German working lines. She brought drive,courage and strong nerves to the breed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Fenga vom Kirschental

Vefa vom Kirschental

Blanka vom Mummelsee The foundation bitch for Kirschental kennels. She had several excellent producing daughters that are behind our working dogs. 

Cora von der Fasanerie


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny I looked at Rories pedigree and way back there are show dogs-Castlemaid just wondering did you not agree with Mineareworkingline or just wanted an explanation?


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

I have also noticed that Connie is behind a lot of really good dogs and kennels. I'm really enjoying this list so far, and I hope that more continue to come.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I had Fenga Kirschental in mind - 

adding Gabi von der alten Wassermuhle


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone have some females in mind that are currently producing?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Charlie Bílý Trpaslík
Cher Bily Trpaslik
Nike Eqidius
Odeta z Danaru cs
Orla von der Schiffslache
Puci Jipo-Me
Wilma vom Ketscher Wald


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

mycobraracr brings up a good point. I am curious about this as well.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

G Dixi vom Hause Santiages

Foundation for the Waldwinkel kennel, had many BSP dogs in her 1st and 2nd generation descendants. 

Dixi vom Hause Santiages


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

Umsa von Bungalow
Esther von Korbelbach, 
Evi von Korbelbach
Seffe von Busecker Schloss
Nova von Bergblick


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

along with Fenga Kirschental this one is important and set a base for good 

Betty vom Eningsfeld -- no Betty , none of the Lierbergs 

these two females pretty much made the breed (working)


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Burga Von Haus Himpel, btw, I agree with Carmen on Betty.....she produced high excellence multiple times.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

More recently Emilka Anrebri. No matter who she was bred too she produced !!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=444621-emilka-anrebri&p=progeny


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...well I went totally off topic and ended up looking at the JRT's in phgsd signature line-man are they cute...


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to see some of the select females in my bitches pedigree.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

This has been a very informative thread for me so far. Any comments on recent female producers?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Spitzbubezwinger in Belgium - Babsi Hexenforst

they seem to be not breeding anymore - but 8-10 years ago, all their breeding females were daughters or granddaughters of Babsi - with one exception that was an Ufo Guy's Hof daughter...

Babsi produced dogs who were competed and produced competitors who were sucessful nationally and internationally.....

I had a Babsi daughter - in her first litter she produced a dog who was sold in Belgium after I bought her, and Depko did well nationally in Belgium with a handler who was over matched (according to his trainer, who said the dog was good enough to win at international levels - and he had that knowledge)....

Bubba was a WUSV team member, a son of Babsi, and Gucci a grandson was an FCI world competitor...Archer Traumwolfen has competed well here in the US, as has Ava Starkenhund - both grandprogeny of my Babsi daughter, Bianka....Hopefully both Ava, and Jagr, another grandson, will carry on with new generations coming down from Babsi.....

Two other females that seem to have produced well - and could make a long term contribution are 

Bemoan Bee (Czech Republic) and 

Babeta Galan (Czech Republic)


seeing several generations down from these dogs currently producing dogs who title and compete at higher levels....Babeta progeny were named Galan Naleg...Irmus Galan Nalag was a National winner here and competed in both WUSV and FCI worlds - lots of progeny out there from him - and Codeta Galan Nalag in 3 WUSV and good producer - I have a litter sired by her son Gaston that has been very good so far....3 to title this year (Leesa and Pam!!!!!) and a daughter who has HGH and produced a nice litter a few months ago....

Bemoan Bee is known best here for producing a male 15 times on a National and International level - Max ze Stribrneho kamene - but many others in Europe have done well.....again - lets see if she is showing up in dogs in 2 or 3 generations - there are quite a few dogs in the US from her or her daughters/sons....

Lee


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

What about Nike Eqidius? She seems to be behind a lot of the more renowned Czech dogs.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

I can only comment on what I have seen and my area of most interest is tracking. Definitely Anita Auto Dam and her daughter Nike v Sitz von der Hose. Have seen a lot of that family and they are very good trackers. Also like Jaya von der Olgameister (offspring still young) and Xara von Fernheim for good tracking ability


----------

